# Have I found the best 22pistol for the money?



## hideit

Is the ruger 22/45 5.5" bull barrel model 10107 the best buy?
Been looking for a good 22 and after searching I discovered this one was pretty good for those on a budget. 
Are there any drawbacks to this ruger?
I am assuming it is as reliable as the other ruger rimfire pistols


----------



## cooper623

I have that exact handgun and its been great. its been reliable with all sorts of ammo and I dont think ive had any FTE or FTFs. Also, the trigger pull is very nice and the bull barrel gives it a very nice balance IMO. When it comes to .22 handguns, i think that the the 22/45 or the MKIII (they are really the same gun with a different grip) are the best out there in all aspects. you certainly get a great value for the relatively low price on these guns. The only drawback that i can think of with the gun is it has a somewhat tricky take down system. Although, i wouldnt use this as a reason to not buy the gun. If you just follow the directions in the manual and are a little patient the first time, it should be no problem.


----------



## Overkill0084

It may not be "the Best," but it's definitely on the short list. The Buckmark is also a pretty good deal for the coin.
Takedown and reassembly is the biggest negative of Ruger MK ownership. It's not terribly hard, but it is fiddly. As previously noted, read the manual. Additionally, IIRC Ruger has videos on their web site. Youtube will have useful info as well.
I was less than thrilled with the trigger on mine (MK3, blued, 5.5 BB). I pulled mine down to bits and polished (no grinding or other shenanigans) everything with a dremel. Much better now. I might still purchase an uprade trigger from Volquartsen.


----------



## hideit

i think i have watched 4 different youtube videos on taking them apart
yea they appear tricky


----------



## hideit

just when i thought my research was done i discovered the S&W model 22 is the same price or a bit less!!
so which would you get the Ruger or the S&W model 22?

found the browning buckmark is $100 more that both of these


----------



## C1

hideit said:


> so which would you get the Ruger or the S&W model 22?


IMO, Ruger without question.


----------



## Gator

I have had that Ruger and the Buckmark. Both shoot so well they are boring. sold them both and went to single actions. singlesix ect. the smith trigger stinks I think. Get the new Ruger single ten and have fun !

Just my two cents !
Gator.


----------



## ronmail65

I picked up a new Mk III Target 5.5" bull barrel last month. I agree with most of what has already been said -- very well made, very reliable, very accurate, and a good value. I have been very pleased with mine. If you're looking for a 22 semi-auto -- I highly recommend one.

I will also underscore the points that take down and cleaning is a serious pain (you can find my personal rant in another thread). The YouTube videos are very helpful -- BUT these video demos are using guns that are very well broken in. A new one will be very tight and very difficult the first few times - but the process in the videos is the same. Get yourself a rubber hammer or other non-marring mallet.

As an aside, I also picked up single six, 6 shooter, 6.5" barrel. It is great too, but I don't think it's as accurate. This is a great 22 revolver.


----------



## hideit

Hey gator: took your comment and studied it. Ive decided to get the single six because of the 22mag capability to add more versatility and also for my wife to use it. Also of semiautos she can't rack the slide

I have owned a SA 30 carbine and 45 long colt with 45 acp cylinder so I am familiar to the fun they provide

Guess I'll get the 5.5" but still wondering SS or blue. Never had a SS gun


----------



## Gator

SS all the way !!!! 5.5 good one. The 22 mag is a hammer ! used to love to hunt with it ! Hogs and all.


----------



## hideit

i showed my wife a pic of the ruger sp101 in 22 and ooops she liked it 
she really likes revolvers over the semiauto
that mkiii or 22/45 is going to have to wait
more expensive - yes
but if i get her to go with me to the range the extra $$ will be worth it
lol - now to find one - they are scarce - so far


----------



## korso

My friend has a Ruger MKIII and it rocks. We installed a burris red dot and can consistently hit the bullseye at 25 yards. One thing to note though, if its legal in your state you, you want to remove the magazine disconnect and replace it with with this bushing (Amazon.com: Mark III (22/45) Hammer Bushing for Magazine Disconnect: Sports & Outdoors). Your magazines will then be able to freely slide out for quick reloading and the magazines just seat a lot better.


----------



## sevensix

For a gun enthusiast answering the question "what is the best .22 pistol" I'll give it a try. Currently, I have what might be called the Big Three: Rooger MkIII 22/45, Buck Mark, S&W 22A. I like them all. The Buck Mark has the best grip followed by the S&W 22A. The Rooger is pure 1911 slab side- thin and kinda wobbly. As far as construction the Rooger wins hands down. Nothing will harm this gun; it is well protected all around. Field stripping the S&W and BM is a snap and can be done blindfolded by a pre-schooler. Not so the Rooger. One commentator said it was "fiddly" but I say it is vexing. It will tax your brain. Read the book and then read it again. It is not warm and fuzzy but more like a tribute to engineering gone wild. All are great guns in their own right. I use a reflex sight on one that is a blessing for old eyes. Give one (two, or three) a try.
-sevensix


----------



## dgwatson45

hideit said:


> Is the ruger 22/45 5.5" bull barrel model 10107 the best buy?
> Been looking for a good 22 and after searching I discovered this one was pretty good for those on a budget.
> Are there any drawbacks to this ruger?
> I am assuming it is as reliable as the other ruger rimfire pistols


 I would strongly emphasize that you should beware of Ruger handguns! They are like really good potato chips...you can't
get by with just one! I have 7 Ruger .22 handguns and not one is a safe queen! (I just ran across this post)


----------



## SailDesign

dgwatson45 said:


> I would strongly emphasize that you should beware of Ruger handguns! They are like really good potato chips...you can't
> get by with just one! I have 7 Ruger .22 handguns and not one is a safe queen! (I just ran across this post)


 I have two, and another is in the works. 22/45, SR22 and a Single-Six is now on the waiting list.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*One drawback to the S&W 22A,,,*

They use a plastic recoil buffer,,
S&W will send you a handful for a few bucks,,,
But you will need them if you shoot the gun any amount at all.

The Ruger 22/45 you mention is a very fine handgun,,,
It will do anything more expensive guns will,,,
It's just not as pretty as some other guns.

I have a pair of the stainless slab-side version,,,
Mine are prettier but won't shoot one whit better than the base model.

Aarond

.


----------



## northstar19

hideit said:


> Is the ruger 22/45 5.5" bull barrel model 10107 the best buy?
> Been looking for a good 22 and after searching I discovered this one was pretty good for those on a budget.
> Are there any drawbacks to this ruger?
> I am assuming it is as reliable as the other ruger rimfire pistols


This is a great handgun. But the take down is beastly. They say God spoke to Bill Ruger in a dream about this gun. But Bill woke up before God could demonstrate the reassembly. LOL. I recommend the Ruger SR 22 instead. Equal quality, but smooth, modern take down. Or the Smith and Wesson M & P 22, if you can find it. (Check out Palmetto State Armory.)


----------



## Blkhawk73

Original post made on 08-05-2011. The next 8 posts all made with a day or two before skipping ahead and having a couple a week later. Then it's silent until 07-27-2012 and another a week later. Hibernation begins and then weary eyes open on 11-22-2014. 

Umm, I think the OP made the decision.


----------



## Greybeard

The Mark iii both metal and polymer frames are my favorite guns. The take down can be a little scary at first but on the up side it doesn't require any special tools and I've never had anything fly out at me and have to hunt for it on the floor. Just watch these videos and do it like he does and you will be fine.






He is using a metal frame Mk iii but the procedure is pretty much the same for the 22/45.


----------



## jtguns

Everybody makes it out that putting the Ruger back together is such a pain. The first time or two it is, but after you have done it a time or two its no problem. I have three MKII's and shoot all of them and love them. Also a S&W 422 which shoots fine and a S&W 41 which is a real tack driver but why out of the price range. Also have a couple of single sixs and those are also fun to shoot and a good choice for a fun day plinking. You cannot have enough .22lr's to go have fun with or enough ammo to shoot with. I Also have a few others, but what the hay you can always make room for another.

And remember to shoot safe and have fun doing it.


----------



## cobra6

I find the Beretta 92 with a Ciener .22 conversion, it is equal to my Buckmark. It allows me to stay with the same platform the I am used to and is a lot cheaper to shoot, if you can find the ammo.


----------



## Goldwing

Take down on the Ruger MKs I, II, and III are basically the same and should not be feared. If you want to test your skills, go deep and adjust the trigger overtravel setscrew.

While you are in there you can also drill and tap a take-up screw at the same time. It definitely improves on shooting accuracy without compromising the safety of the trigger.

Any competent gunsmith should be able to do the job in a couple of hours.

GW


----------



## SGWGunsmith

All depends on how far you want to "take-down" ANY of the Ruger Mark pistols. A simple field strip for cleaning when just the upper is removed works for some folks. When I do the tune and smooth of the ruger Mark pistols for customers, I always do the complete disassembly. that way all internal parts will get a look-see for wear and tear, or if they would like aftermarket parts installed. On the Ruger Mark III and 22/45 pistols, replacing the magazine disco parts with a "special" hammer bushing will alleviate most all the issues involved. It's just a learning process, that provides what some call the "right of passage".

Sarona Gun Works, LLC - Sarona, WI - Gunsmith, Gun Repair, Parts, Ruger


----------

